# Clunk/Knocking from front somewhere



## monkeyj (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Ive got a clunk/knock coming from the front end of the car somewhere, its hard to pin point tho. Its like a clunk but its like a high pitched sort of clunk rather than a deep sounding clunk if that makes any sense, its a hard noise to describe. It only happens when pulling off, slow speed, mostly when turning, not full lock, just turning either way, also does the same when reversing, doesn't happen all the time either which is even more confusing, it makes me cringe when it happens as its a real horrible noise. Hope this makes sense guys :?

Taken it to garage and they said they cant see anything wrong ?? Really annoying as the car is still under warranty and I dont want something snapping or falling off once its ran out.

Any ideas would be extremely gratefull.

Many thanks in advance.
Oh- its a 225 TTR


----------



## jay77 (Aug 4, 2007)

have the wheels on the front been off lately? check they have been tightened up properly

If the car is stationary and the engines running does it make the noise if you turn the steering?


----------



## monkeyj (Aug 24, 2008)

wheels havent been off since i've owned the car(6 wks) only makes the noise when actually moving, only when just moving off though, can drive it like its stolen and dont hear a thing, its so annoying


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

I have the same problem even after APS & Awesomegti thought they knew what it was. I can tell u it's not my arbs or strut top bearings as both were replaced but it still knocks fist thing in the morning when I reverse with the wheels turned. I'm going to get mine checked out again soon let me know if u source the problem


----------



## jay77 (Aug 4, 2007)

monkeyj said:


> wheels havent been off since i've owned the car(6 wks) only makes the noise when actually moving, only when just moving off though, can drive it like its stolen and dont hear a thing, its so annoying


Check the bolts are done up tight if they slightly loose they will cause friction when moving off hence the clunk noise.. just to rule it out

could be a cv joint... have a feel around the inside of the wheels and see if there's any oil around the where the rear of the hub or on the inside of the alloy... could be a cv joint on its way out if its just happening when you turn...

if its under warranty take it back and get them to check.. but I would check the bolts are done up first...


----------



## monkeyj (Aug 24, 2008)

Makes me feel a little better that someone knows what im on about !! My car is booked back into the garage on tues for some other issues so I'm gonna ask them to look again, it really doesnt sound nice. I'll certainly keep you posted if make any progress.

Cheers,
Leigh


----------



## Biggsy (Feb 13, 2007)

I have a noise normally on lock coming from the front end. I have tried to diagnose the problem with no luck so given up for now. I have had the top mounts changed and drop links changed but its still there. I might revisit it when I get the TT lowered as its costing me money but not really getting anywhere

Regards
Rob


----------



## upiker2005 (Apr 9, 2005)

I've possibly the same issue on my 2000 TT Coupe. I had Dean from 4Rings take a look quite some time back and he couldn't locate the issue. To be honest he kinda shook his head and said "Oh no not this again!" And went on to explain how some other fella had chased the clunk about in the past and replaced just about every conceivable part only to still have it!

(It is disconcerting though face)


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

hi all,
i have the same noise, everything that could cause it has been checked, so we are all mystified it would seem, unless of course some one knows, come on tell us, you know you want to... :lol:


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

I never had this on my 180 and my wif'e's 225 has not had it either but my 3.2 has been a problem. It was first looked at 18 months ago and had the OSF wheel bearing and bottom ball joint replaced. This worked for just over a year but then returned. i've just had the two strut mounts (1J0412331C), 2 bearings (1J0412249), a plate (1J0412341) changed and the wheel bearing again. (I'm arguing over the wheel bearing :evil: ) it worked for a bit but 350 miles later, it's back again.
It's back to the garage again!


----------



## monkeyj (Aug 24, 2008)

jay77 said:


> monkeyj said:
> 
> 
> > wheels havent been off since i've owned the car(6 wks) only makes the noise when actually moving, only when just moving off though, can drive it like its stolen and dont hear a thing, its so annoying
> ...


Cheers for that, i'll have a nose and see i can spot anything. I took it back where bought from before but said couldnt see anything wrong. It happens going straight too just to confuse things a bit more. Its almost like some is catching on something and the movement which ever way it is sort of frees it- it that makes sense ??

I'll def check the nuts too rule out, you just never now !!

Thanks


----------



## monkeyj (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh well guys, guess its just the cars personality try to get out !!! Least few of us in the same boat !!!


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

monkeyj said:


> Oh well guys, guess its just the cars personality try to get out !!! Least few of us in the same boat !!!


aye,
thats something i suspect a lot of us have in common, nearly sent me nuts trying to work out where its coming from, but after checking everything, new bottom arms, brakes, ball joint checks, springs [make sure their seated correctly] i have now resigned myself to thinking it cant be serious and have given up looking, for the time being anyway... :x


----------



## showtime (Mar 29, 2008)

probally dog bone gearbox mount needs replacing with stretch bolts this happened on my 3.2 worked a treat cheap aswell


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

mine sounds more like the noise you get when a spring clicks back into place, but as stated, all seems fine...
hey ho, all cars have their quirks, and it would seem that the TT has more than its fair share, but we forgive them, for all the good points they have, right??? :lol:


----------



## DeanoUK (Nov 11, 2007)

I literally had this issue resolved this week - car went in on Thursday, had to wait for parts, and got it back on Friday.

My old man thought it was a lose brake disc, mechanic over the phone thought it was the drive shaft, ended up being the gearbox mount as stated above.

About £125 + fitting, fortunately I have an extended warranty, best money ever spent.

Hope this helps...


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

DeanoUK said:


> I literally had this issue resolved this week - car went in on Thursday, had to wait for parts, and got it back on Friday.
> 
> My old man thought it was a lose brake disc, mechanic over the phone thought it was the drive shaft, ended up being the gearbox mount as stated above.
> 
> ...


hi deano,
well, sounds promising, i will check mine out the next time i am under the car, which will probably be when i change the gearbox, diff, and haldex oil.
thanks for the info.  
anthony...


----------



## monkeyj (Aug 24, 2008)

DeanoUK said:


> I literally had this issue resolved this week - car went in on Thursday, had to wait for parts, and got it back on Friday.
> 
> My old man thought it was a lose brake disc, mechanic over the phone thought it was the drive shaft, ended up being the gearbox mount as stated above.
> 
> ...


Thats excellent news, thanks loads for that, I'll be sure to mention this when the car goes in on Tues !!!


----------



## Murathan (Oct 27, 2008)

hi everybody I am new here 

last week I had the same problem with my 225 TTC ...I go to a garage and the mechanic said it is about old stabilizers.he changed old ones with the new ones,so the problem solved.they are not so expensive I paid 16euros for each.and he also said that it can be occur by the loose or old brake kits.now there is no knocking or buzzing 

by the way, sorry about my English...I am Turkish


----------



## CnSky (Oct 12, 2006)

Im Thinking Maybe this could be my problem also...I have a clunking from front right like a cross between a spring like rattle and knock.

I have changed ARB Bushings, Drop Link, Ball Joints, Top Mounts All bushings in arms and still its there.

I only get it when no power is being applied Ie coasting along over bumps etc, when Im braking it doesnt make a sound either.

Would it make sense that when accelerating the torque being applied through the gear box causes the dog bone mount to be solid or in compression but in neutral and coasting it can bounce around as there is no force applied to the gear box?

Any ideas much appreciated.

Ronan


----------



## Matt-tt (Jul 11, 2008)

Mines just developed this fault, Sounds just like a srping clanking back into place as I turn. i can only get it to do it once most of the time by turning left and there we hace "clunk" does it when reversing out of a parking space too.

I was wondering - has everyone had their ARB replaced? As it seems to me to be like the sub frame slipping a tiny bit making the clunk, this would have been dropped when the ARB was replaced.

I havent had chance to look yet but will be checking springs etc but Im beginning to think it may just be a sign of old age/audi greatness!!

Matt


----------



## manc (Sep 20, 2007)

Had the problem,

changed the ARB.

Still no joy.

I've had this clunk for about 2 years now. Still no cure.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I had a similar problem on my last TT, which was resolved by changing the ARB droplinks. This is an easy DIY job, approx £20 per side and 20 mins to do each side.


----------



## Duncdude (Feb 27, 2007)

Not been on for a good while and was just about to do a search on this topic. Three days ago i got into the car after it had been stood all day in the car park. As i manouvered out of the parking space i had to use full lock going both forward and reverse. each time at almost full lock i heard a very loud 'twang' sound from the front of the car and could even feel a vibration in sympathy with the sound through the drivers footwell floor area.

Obviously got out and had a look for anything obvious but saw nothing. Now as i drive the 'twang' no longer occurs but i do get a metallic rattle from the drivers side front corner when i go over a surface bump.

Will try and get under the car this weekend as it is causing me to worry a little, but if anyone else has any clues i'd sure appreciate it.


----------



## paulh202 (Aug 12, 2008)

Exactly what I had, although mine was more of a "boing" followed by a "tinkling" type sound when driving, Broken front spring!, have a search for my post under "Boing"

Hope this helps

Cheers

Paul.


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

Still have my knocking noise when reversing the car after its been parked a while. Its during forward or reverse moves with the wheel turned. Its not my arbs strut top mounts or springs they have all been replaced. Might try the drop links or drive shaft :?


----------



## GRE608Y (Oct 2, 2008)

Can I join this gang too?! Mine's started to make a creaking/ metallic clunking-clinking noise from the front somewhere... I notice it most when i'm parking the car. It sounds like it might be spring related. I've got a set of Weitec coilovers fitted, they're set as low as they'll go, the poor underside of the car is almost worn away now! Making me think it could be related to the subframe. One other thing, back in Feb when it was snowing, I slid across the road sideways (~10mph) and hit a curb, my tracking is out slightly and i'm getting a vibration/wobble through the steering wheel, even my passengers can feel it through the floor. I have had all the wheels balanced but it still does it. I'm worried I may have bent something!! :? Still it's payday today so i'm off to a garage on Saturday morning...


----------



## Duncdude (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, following on from my earlier post in this thread i can now report that the problem is the result of a broken strut spring on the drivers side. Took the wheels off yesterday to try and resolve the fault and after quite a bit of looking i finally saw the rusted end of the top of the broken part of the spring. Really wasnt so obvious at first, but quite literally 15 mins ago as i was driving home i heard a clunk, then a bang of something hitting the underside of the car, followed by a metallic rattle of something dropping off the car and making contact with the road. Stopped to have a look and about 10 metres back found the broken part of the spring. As i drove off i immediately noticed an absence of the rattling sound. This was obviously caused by the broken part falling down around the damper rod and rattling over each bump.
I think a trip to awesome is the likely solution now. Does anyone know what the typical cost is for two new front springs and bearing bushes?


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

Mines been back to Audi. They took the front suspension apart and retorqued it. They found nothing wrong and didn't charge me :-* .
Unfortunately the knock is still there so I've got to get booked in again.


----------



## SOFTTY (Aug 9, 2007)

sound like mine but friday as out a drive got worse,thought it was more drivers side but friday seemed the passengers steering wheel just pulls left not been out all weekendb as dont wont it to break ,

hoping to get in midland vw this week [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Duncdude (Feb 27, 2007)

Well phoned Awesome for a quote and its gonna cost me £385 for the two new front springs and two new strut top bushes. Kinda guessed at that amount but they cant do it till next tuesday!!

Thought id phone a couple of main dealers to see what they were prepared to throw into the arena since i could do with being mobile again before next week.

Both Bolton and Blackburn dealers have failed to get back to me with a quote. Absolutely [email protected]! no wonder people have so little belief in them.


----------



## tristramsprague (Apr 1, 2009)

Identical problem to "duncdude" this morning! Same "boing" noise when in full lock forward or reverse - thought it was an April Fool joke, as some guy in a Ford behind tried to persuade me I had a tyre problem! Will jack up car and have a look this PM and report back - how much are new springs/top mounts etc. so I don't get ripped by a garage please? Car due service and MOT this month anyway.

Cheers

David

2001 225 Coupe


----------



## MacTT225 (May 24, 2020)

Reading through this thread I learned that my issue was the same as mentioned by other folk out there, that clunking noise is in fact a front wheel bearing. I replaced it and the noise went away immediately.


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Count me in on the parking/reverse/wheels turned/slow speed klunk team.

-Both mounts and dogbone have been replaced
-Outer and possibly inner cvs replaced
-New bushes all over
-Bar links replaced
-New bilstein shocks with H&R springs, front top mounts and bearings replaced twice
- ???


MacTT225 said:


> Reading through this thread I learned that my issue was the same as mentioned by other folk out there, that clunking noise is in fact a front wheel bearing. I replaced it and the noise went away immediately.


If its indeed a bearing, it has a long way to go before its dangerous, you will hear it when driving in a straight line.

Suspect the subframe bolts, about 50 for all of them to be replaced


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

I introduced a single clunk when fitting new sub frame bolts, they are something like 110nm + 90 degrees, that +90 is a tough ask. Needed a breaker bar and axle stand pole.


----------

